# Looking to adopt a kitten (North East)



## GoodBytes (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm desperately looking to adopt a kitten in 2 weeks time, i'm based in the North East and in contact with various shelters and rescue centres but they are coming in and going so quick i'm having a hard time securing a cat for around the time i need it. They are not willing to hold the cat when it has others waiting to re home it which is understandable.. I have time off work coming up which is perfect time to introduce a new cat but i'm worried i wont get sorted in time.

I am looking for a kitten that is ready to leave its mother so about 8-10 weeks old, and preferably been vet checked i already have a cat just over 1 years old so also need to ensure his safety.. also neutered, can pay fee's etc..

Happy to go private or with shelter as long as above conditions are met. If anyone has them ready now and can hold i can pay the added expense.

Home check welcome.

Thanks


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Firstly I can't imagine many shelters or reputable breeders being happy with your sounding desperate to time your kitten to your time off. Taking time off to spend with a new arrival is absolutely brilliant, but taking the time off to go with the kitten would sound so much more positive and cat-orientated, if you see what I mean!

Secondly a kitten should really stay with its mother up to 13 weeks or so. 

Getting a cat or kitten is a matter of getting the right one for you and your year-old cat, it should not be a decision based on when you have time off work.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kittens need company during most of the day so whatever time off you plan you'll need to leave it alone eventually anyway when you go back.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

for the kittens sake you are better letting him/her stay with it's mom until it is 12 weeks old. none of the kittens leave me until then as they are so much better for it. Socially, you will get a much happier kitten that way


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Brysons Rescue (Gatehead) sometimes have young cats/kittens in but they are extensive in their home checking for suitability - you could give them a try. Alternatively, there's also Newcastle Cat & Dog Shelter.


----------



## GoodBytes (Feb 25, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> Firstly I can't imagine many shelters or reputable breeders being happy with your sounding desperate to time your kitten to your time off. Taking time off to spend with a new arrival is absolutely brilliant, but taking the time off to go with the kitten would sound so much more positive and cat-orientated, if you see what I mean!
> 
> Secondly a kitten should really stay with its mother up to 13 weeks or so.
> 
> Getting a cat or kitten is a matter of getting the right one for you and your year-old cat, it should not be a decision based on when you have time off work.


I don't have much choice, i work in education and my holidays are set, i'm not desperate to time my kitten to my time off but it's convenient time for me to introduce the kitten to it's new home and my other cat. Rather than getting it on any old random day and leaving them alone in the house... I don't see why it would put off potential breeders?

Any kitten is the right one for me. I just want to give another cat a home and find a companion for my other cat.

I apologise for the age mix up. I'm not specifically looking for a cat 8 weeks old, of course i want a kitten that is old enough to leave it's mother.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

That makes sense now! We got my kitten at the start of long school holidays and it was great having those 2 months together


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think most rescues will ask that you register with them and arrange a home visit as a first port of call. Once the paperwork is sorted then as soon as you visit the cattery and pick a kitten you will be able to take him/her home immediately (presuming said kitten is old enough)
All shelters are so full that they just cannot 'hold' a certain cat for anyone....and people do change their minds even if they have reserved a cat.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww best wishes on your new adoption


----------

